# John Deere Gator



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grq/d/newville-john-deere-6x4-diesel-gator/7041646058.html

Is this priced fairly?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I think so....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The hours seem a little high for that price.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thought that, too. Seen Gators with a lot of hours and that one has the Yanmar diesel.

I figured he's asking more because of diesel, Curtis cab, plow, hydraulic dump, fancy tires.....

not much/any rust, either. 
Wondered how well it would work plowing snow with weight in the dump bed. Have a plow contract where it could be useful..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the same Gator minus the Yanmar and cab. It has served us well. Mine has 1100 hours and still does the job. I wonder about the sprockets and chain condition.
I am not sure about being able to steer much pushing snow. To get all 4 rear tires to pull it uses a differential lock. It will go about anywhere. Just tends to go straight when all 4 are engaged.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Seems high to me and the snow blade is bent pretty good...$5k would be fair, at least for me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I have the same Gator minus the Yanmar and cab. It has served us well. Mine has 1100 hours and still does the job. I wonder about the sprockets and chain condition.
> I am not sure about being able to steer much pushing snow. To get all 4 rear tires to pull it uses a differential lock. It will go about anywhere. Just tends to go straight when all 4 are engaged.


Do all 4 wheels truly lock and push like a true 4WD?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> Seems high to me and the snow blade is bent pretty good...$5k would be fair, at least for me.


I love it OX! Come down to PA and I'll let you haggle with the seller!!

ahahahahaha  :lol:


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> Do all 4 wheels truly lock and push like a true 4WD?


I was able to use one of the older ones, a 5 wheeler a long while back. The back half looks identical to this one, along with the drive system, so I'd say that yes, there is a knob or lever or something like that that you flip to lock in the differentials so they pull together. With it in "normal" drive I think it was the front axle that did the pulling and the rear axle acted like a tag axle. I remember it would go places that surprised me but you couldn't "turn worth a durn" in tight spots. They are rugged, simple, reliable and easy to work on. Made for work, not speed or comfort.

I was also able to use a 4 wheeled style one and that one surprised me with the amount of firewood you could hump out and up and over the banks by the river. They really are pretty neat machines.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Do all 4 wheels truly lock and push like a true 4WD?


Yes, the 4 rear wheels. The 4WD is the rear wheels only. The front are not driven.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OX,

You near Binghamton?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deer-Gator-6x4-Diesel/123999032675

Is there a particular Gator model to go after or stay away from?
Looking for traction in snow/dirt via 4wd, Diesel and able to push snow in tight areas. Cab would be nice, but open station is fine since cabs can be added.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That first one is near me JD. Matter of fact I just walked past that machine last Friday when I stopped over there for some tractor parts. Not sure how well those handle in tight areas, but let me know if you want me to check anything out for you.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an 825i model and i wouldn't put a snow blade on it. Way too much power and traction for the frame it has under it. Great farm yard machine though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That first one is near me JD. Matter of fact I just walked past that machine last Friday when I stopped over there for some tractor parts. Not sure how well those handle in tight areas, but let me know if you want me to check anything out for you.


Yeah that would be great if not too far/not too busy. I didn't realize it was a dealer.
If you could take it out and run it around and check for rust, that would be really helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> OX,
> 
> You near Binghamton?
> 
> ...


I'm about an hour north of Binghamton. I don't know of any models to get or avoid, unfortunately. Sorry. I only know the couple I've used and ran were surprisingly robust. They aren't what I would call a nimble machine for their size, but because of their size they're nimble...if that makes any sense. Definitely can get turned around much better than a plow pickup.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah that would be great if not too far/not too busy. I didn't realize it was a dealer.
> If you could take it out and run it around and check for rust, that would be really helpful.
> Thanks


It's a Deere salvage yard. I should be able to check it for you tomorrow JD.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That one might be gone JD. I dropped by there today but didn't realize they were closed. It isn't sitting out any more and I see they deleted the Craigslist ad...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That one might be gone JD. I dropped by there today but didn't realize they were closed. It isn't sitting out any more and I see they deleted the Craigslist ad...


Ok, thanks for looking. I thought it was a pretty good deal. Found a few others, but that seemed like the most features for the money.
What was the name of their business???


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, thanks for looking. I thought it was a pretty good deal. Found a few others, but that seemed like the most features for the money.
> What was the name of their business???


Green Spring Tractor


----------

